# What about this one? (jumper/hunter)



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

hi again, I asked about that gelding the other day and since you guys said I could do better and I found another horse that has sparked some interest. 

REDUCED! Dressage/Jumper/Eventer - Beautiful 8 yr 17.3 Gelding - Training 4th Level, Jumping Prelim. | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

also it says half percheron, a draft horse, which I find a bit odd, thoughts on that, does that matter.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Hes really cute. I like him a lot. Really its your choice. I liked the last horse as well. half percheron? hmm I have no idea..


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Seems like a nice sound horse. Try him out and see how it goes. The price seems accurate and that tells me that he shouldn't have any bad habits. Go for it!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

cute ! he looks like a really fun horse !


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I really, really like him. Don't let the draft cross part throw you off. If he is doing that level successfully, then it's obviously not an issue for him. His price seems appropriate for a horse that has done that level in so many disciplines.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Percharon/TB crosses are fairly common, it's a good cross that produces that "warmblood type" without having to pay through the nose for a "real warmblood". They get substance from the perch, and athleticism from the TB.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm curious as to why he's so cheap. (Not that 17k is cheap, but you know what I mean) All the Prelim horses that I've come across with potential to move up have been at least 35k, same with dressage horses about to break FEI. He looks nice, but make sure you get a thorough vetting if you decide to buy him.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

^ people have a bad stereotype against draft crosses. I don't think anyone would pay that for a draft cross honestly. It bugs me that there is a stereotype at all, but it's true.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Like I said, people cross Perch/TBs to get the "warmblood type". They're athletic and capable, just they don't have the "Pedigree" to hit the ground at 20 000$. He isn't expensive because he isn't a true "warmblood" If he was, he'd easily be marketable at double or triple his current asking price.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

^ exactly. I honestly think it's a little silly. if the horse has the potential, he has the potential. But this is coming from someone who is very defensive when it comes to draft crosses ( I own one)


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have evented several perch/TB crosses and have liked them. This guys neck is a bit short (showing the perch blood) but he uses it well. 

I do have two concerns, though. It seems the horse can be quite strong. The bridling suggests that. The horse is doing simple flat work and low jumps, but is in quite a rig. 

Also, the jumping pics bother me. If they picked the best, they sure picked ones showing him hanging his knees a bit more than I would like. The video shows the same hanging tendancy. I tend to avoid "hangers" for upper level eventing for safety reasons. 

Go try him and see if you get along.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> I have evented several perch/TB crosses and have liked them. This guys neck is a bit short (showing the perch blood) but he uses it well.
> 
> I do have two concerns, though. It seems the horse can be quite strong. The bridling suggests that. The horse is doing simple flat work and low jumps, but is in quite a rig.
> 
> ...


_
I too was concerned by the bridling. 
The rider keeps him quite short through the neck (albeit the neck is short like you suggested) which I didn't particularly like._


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I wonder why this horse is so cheap, esp for a horse that is able to work at the 4th level. No one would ever sell a horse with that skill level for that little money, not even "priced to sell", unless something was wrong.

Also something to note, the reputable breeders/sellers will emphasize "good health" or "new x-rays" in their ad. And unless I didn't read correctly (it's early here) I didn't see any. One also has to wonder why it doesn't have alot of show experience.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

masatisan said:


> that produces that "warmblood type" without having to pay through the nose for a "real warmblood". They get substance from the perch, and athleticism from the TB.


my thoughts exactly, I guess the TB, being a skinny type horse balances things out a bit.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> ^ exactly. I honestly think it's a little silly. if the horse has the potential, he has the potential. But this is coming from someone who is very defensive when it comes to draft crosses ( I own one)



Hey shhhh!!! don't tell the sellers that LOL


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I totally agree that prejudices are ridiculous. I'm all about the OTTBs, and in eventing, that's common, but I also do a LOT of dressage and the prejudice there is just unreal. Still, I would be cautious with that price. Usually prejudices as such don't lower prices once the horse is proven, usually more so at the lower levels.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree that he looks like a very heavy, rushy horse that will take a lot of upper body and leg strength to make him look good. I also don't like horses with hanging knees to do XC on. I have no idea what your skill level is but I'm assuming your a w/t/c, knows how to jump first "competition" horse kind of buyer? I would personally find a been there, done that horse that knows the ropes so that you can build your own skills. Don't get me wrong you don't want or need a dead broke horse, but a skilled schoolmaster can save your life in the XC phases and still give you a run for your money riding level wise. The more highly trained animals are always more difficult to ride because they make you ride correctly and they don't take a lot of sh*t from riders.


----------

